
How I gained access to TMobile’s national network for free - arkadiyt
https://medium.com/@jacobajit/how-i-gained-access-to-tmobiles-national-network-for-free-f9aaf9273dea#.ue45dffzz
======
Iv
tl;dr: TMobile's prepaid cards, once their quota expired, go to a captive
portal but whitelists URLs with speedtest/ in their paths, to allow people to
test connection speed. The guy made a proxy with "speedtest/" in the URL.

